# Babies anytime



## Heart of the Matter Farm

We have a French Angora rabbit named Ginger Snap, that is due any day. She is bred to a black French Angora. Can not wait to see what they look like. We just got the rabbits in the begain of August.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations. ...pictures


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!  We have French Angora rabbits and enjoy having them!


----------



## AmberLops

Oooh! Exciting!!
I have a black French angora buck and 5 English Angoras...they're cool rabbits! 
Don't forget to post pictures!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Here is the doe. I will try and get a better picture of her. I do not have a picture of the buck.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

This is her first litter. She will be a year old in October. She is so nice. No babies yet.


----------



## AmberLops

She's beautiful!
Is she a tort?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I'm not sure about her color. I'm kind ofnew to all this. I had rabbits when I was younger. But they was lops and soild colors.

Here is pictures of Ginger Snap about month ago.


----------



## AmberLops

She's a Blue Tort 
I love her ears!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Nothing yet. And today is day 35. So I am guessing she is not pregnant.


----------



## Baymule

Well I guess you can breed her again and have better luck next time.


----------



## AmberLops

Aw that's too bad 
Like Bay said, re breed her today and hopefully this time next month you'll have some little kits in the nestbox


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

She is not her normal self. She is very crancky. That started yesterday. She normal likes being petted on her back and likes being held. She only lets use pet her head right now.


----------



## Hens and Roos

maybe wait another day and see if she has kits.


----------



## AmberLops

Have you tried palpating her?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Yes I have tried but she does let me pick her up anymore. And I dont feel like getting scratched again. I need trim nails soon.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

She has been laying different today. She has been laying on her tummy with back legs out and front legs out. I will try and get a piture of it then.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

No babies. So we are going to rebreed her. The question I have is I think our buck we have is to small. He is at least half her sizr if not little smaller. Can he breed her or do I need to get a diffrent buck?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I put them together so you can see the size difference. Nothing happened when I did this.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Twizzler (black buck) is a diffrent breed the Ginger Snap.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I just had a netherland dwarf breed a flemish giant so size doesn't  matter  
How old is the little buck ?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

He is 5 years old.


----------



## AmberLops

At 5...I would be wondering if he's sterile. That's pretty old for a rabbit!
Do you have any other bucks?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I could take her to the lady we got her from. But I am looking for another buck. He never breed before.


----------



## AmberLops

He's probably sterile.
Another buck would be your best bet


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

My daughter wanted to try Twizzler with Ginger Snap. So this morning we put them together. And he got her 2x.


----------



## AmberLops

Hopefully it takes this time! 
Those babies would sure be cute!


----------



## MG'S Rabbits

@Heart of the Matter Farm. Any updates?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

She started to make a nest. She is due around Oct. 7th.


----------



## MG'S Rabbits

Yay! Hopefully babies!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Here is another picture of Ginger Snap. She is in what my daughter calls the birthing pen. 
We are using the top of a new cat litter box for a nesting box. Ginger Snap loves it.


----------



## Baymule

She sure is pretty!


----------



## AmberLops

She's beautiful!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

So far no babies. I tried her belly a little so there is not to much for her to pull and it will be easier for babies to eat when they come.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Woke up to this. She was working on making it last night around 10 pm, when I last checked on her.


----------



## AmberLops

Oooh! Looks like babies are coming!!
Any update??


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

She has 10-11 babies.


----------



## Baymule

Awww...… that's great! Waiting on pictures!


----------



## MG'S Rabbits

Yay!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## AmberLops

YAY! Congratulations!! 
Don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I will get pictures up soon. It has been a busy week for me. I was out looking for a deer yesterday for 4-5 hours with no luck.


----------



## Mini Horses

YAY!!  Twizzler ain't sterile  

YAY!!  Babies have arrived!   A large number of them, too.   Is that normal for that rabbit?  Do they generally have that many?  (I'm thinking 6-8) and does she have teats for that many?

Congrats on both issues.

  I don't raise rabbits...lotsa questions.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I am somewhat new to rabbits too. I was not expecting her to have that many for her first time. She is doing good. And babies look good.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

This is what I found this morning when I went to check on her and the babies. So cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

She final came out. Here arw the babies.


----------



## Sheepshape

That's just lovely. So good when it all comes right in the end.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Did you get a final count on how many there are ?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

babies. (Count the dancing bunnies. That is how many babies we have)


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Lol, they won't  stand still ....ten ?


----------



## Sheepshape

Poor mum, she's got her work cut out!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Yes she had 10.


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> YAY!!  Twizzler ain't sterile
> 
> YAY!!  Babies have arrived!   A large number of them, too.   Is that normal for that rabbit?  Do they generally have that many?  (I'm thinking 6-8) and does she have teats for that many?
> 
> Congrats on both issues.
> 
> I don't raise rabbits...lotsa questions.


Angoras will normally have between 5 and 12 in a litter...my does are English (smaller than French) and they usually have 8 to 10 in a litter


----------



## AmberLops

CONGRATS! They're adorable! Definitely born late with all that fur on them ha ha!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

She went on/around her due date. I had it figure on the 7th. When I went to bed on the 7th she was starting to pull hair. And when I woke up on the 8th there was babies.


----------



## promiseacres

just make sure she doesn't squish them! I've had that happen when she decides the nest box is a great place to sleep/rest in. I pull the box if they start that, and they only get the babies/box for feedings.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

She is doing great. When it is to cold she goes in and lays over them but very carefully.  It's amazing to see her with her babies.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Babies are doing good. We had 1 die. We think it got suffocated by the others. They are growing. Will get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## AmberLops

Can't wait for pictures! 
I'm sorry that you lost one. Usually the runt of the litter won't make it, if it was a small kit I would assume it was the runt.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Surprising it was not the runt that died.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Some are starting to open their eyes.


----------



## AmberLops

They're adorable! 
I love when they're that age...nothing cuter!


----------



## MG'S Rabbits

So adorbs!!! And so many! Wow, in comparison to my litters of one or two(Holland lops). They look so sweet!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

So babies are doing good. The runt died about a week ago. So we only have 8 babies now. They are growing nicely. Now I am trying to figure out how to advertise them and how much to sell them for. Any ideas?


----------



## AmberLops

Glad to hear that the babies are doing well! Sorry about the runt though.
I advertise on Craigslist and post flyers in feed stores and in TSC. Sales are pretty good that way.
When I had the Angoras I sold them for between $75 and $100 depending on color and if they were pure English or English/French mix. 
What colors do you have? Can't wait to see update pictures of the babies (hint, hint)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

We have 2 black and 6 gray. A couple look like they are getting long hair.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

At what age can I be able to tell if its boy or girl? And is it easy to look for?


----------



## AmberLops

They're adorable!

With practice you can tell as soon as 2 weeks.
But it takes some time to get it. You should be able to tell for sure by 6 weeks.
There are some helpful youtube videos that show you what to look for.
This is a great article with pictures 









						Sexing Rabbits. How to tell male rabbits from female rabbits
					

Sexing Rabbits. Sexing Baby Bunnies. Tell the difference between boy and girl bunnies by following step by step photos, plus tips for avoiding the common mistakes




					www.raising-rabbits.com


----------



## promiseacres

Girls have a slit, boys have a "donut" 2/3 weeks you can tell with practice. Easier the bigger they get especially if your eyes aren't what they used to be...


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

We have 3 boys and 5 girls. They will be 8 weeks on Tuesday. Hoping to find good homes fast for these babies.


----------



## Goat Shaman

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> I put them together so you can see the size difference. Nothing happened when I did this.
> View attachment 65917


Sorry it's been 2 years since you've posted this, but just found this post  I've had rabbits of this size difference before back in 2016.  Rixel was a 3/4 Lionhead and 1/4 Netherland Dwarf buck, and Ursabelle was a Flemish giant doe.  They had 9 babies!  They're long gone now; this was 5 years ago.  Showing their babies, and the proud parents


----------



## Burress

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> We have a French Angora rabbit named Ginger Snap, that is due any day. She is bred to a black French Angora. Can not wait to see what they look like. We just got the rabbits in the begain of August.


Awww 🥰 how exciting.  Make sure to post us so pics!


----------

